# Season of Mists 2009



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2009)

Hi all.

I thought I'd start a thread about this year's Season of Mists audax event which will be taking place from Hebden Bridge 5 weeks on Sunday (October 4th). It is a very scenic (read mega-hilly!) 100 km tour of the local hills. _Highly Recommended!_

Last year's event

It is organised by Chris Crossland who also does Spring Into The Dales which a few of us got together for earlier in the year. 

Given the difficulty of the route, I'd suggest doing what we did for SITD and meet up at the start. and then go round in 2 groups - one for the faster CycleChat riders, and one for me and other slower riders or those nursing hangovers or just happy to take their time (_Svendo_?).

Do you fancy it, and are you likely to be riding in _athletic class_, or _tourist class_?


----------



## aJohnson (27 Aug 2009)

I may be up for it, Hebden Bridge is fairly close by. (20miles)


----------



## Noodley (27 Aug 2009)

Did it earlier this year 

As you know since we met when I was almost collapsed in a heap after I had finished ....


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2009)

Noodley said:


> Did it earlier this year
> 
> As you know since we met when I was almost collapsed in a heap after I had finished ....


Ah yes - you did it with _MSeries_ as a 'permanent' on the Saturday and promptly abandoned the idea of riding Spring Into The Dales the next day, and buggered off back to Scotland!


----------



## andy_wrx (27 Aug 2009)

Ahah ! Thanks for the reminder, Colin.

I was wanting to do something at the start of October and was toying with the idea of the Autumn Epic that day, even though I thought it the most hugely over-hyped, nothing-out-of-the-ordinary sportive when I did it a couple of years ago.

I'd already rejected spending £25 on the new Tour of the Pennines sportive the day before.

So this is just what I'm after - if _Season of Mists_ is as good as _Spring into the Dales_, I'm up for it.

Event website
http://www.westyorkshiresr.org.uk/

Map, GPS files, etc here
http://www.danialwebb.com/outlinesnorth.html

Athletic class if it's dry, struggle-round class if it's wet...


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2009)

andy_wrx said:


> So this is just what I'm after - if _Season of Mists_ is as good as _Spring into the Dales_, I'm up for it.
> 
> Event website
> http://www.westyorkshiresr.org.uk/
> ...


It's the same organiser, start/finish and catering! (which of course is A Good Thing). 10% more climbing crammed into 10% less distance, with some of those climbs a 'bit on the hard side'! 

A reminder of the route profile... 







_Spot The Flat Bits!_ 

One piece of advice for those who haven't ridden the event before... take a good hard look at the first couple of kms! I'd suggest signing in in plenty of time and then going out and doing 20 minutes up and down the valley to warm-up before tackling the Heptonstall climb. I nearly brought my breakfast up the first time I did rode SoM. 

The last two years were blessed by really good weather, but I'm not counting on it this year!


----------



## andy_wrx (27 Aug 2009)

'The Heptonstall climb' means down to that U-turn thing where you'd turn-back to the traffic lights if you wanted to go that acute-angled road, but rather than that you go up the hillside and over towards Widdop...?

Yummy ! That _is _a nice trick to play on cold legs 



ColinJ said:


> It's the same organiser, start/finish and catering! (which of course is A Good Thing)


Yes, I know it's Chris Crossland, and that spread at the finish is something to behold - I've been to wedding receptions which weren't as good !


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2009)

andy_wrx said:


> 'The Heptonstall climb' means down to that U-turn thing where you'd turn-back to the traffic lights if you wanted to go that acute-angled road, but rather than that you go up the hillside and over towards Widdop...?
> 
> Yummy ! That _is _a nice trick to play on cold legs


Technically, we _should_ use the turning circle but it's pretty quiet at that time on a Sunday morning, so usually the whole group of us just turn straight up the hill, having stopped whatever traffic there is (and yes, there is often some red light jumping but at least it gets us out of the way in one go!)

Where we come to the fork in the road, we go straight up to Heptonstall, rather than the longer, easier way through the wood.

After Heptonstall, we go through Colden and Blackshaw Head and take The Long Causeway to Burnley.

We do Widdop Road in the other direction towards the end of the ride, including this bastard climb at Thurden!!!  (Just when you don't need it - with tired legs, soon after stopping at the control at Coldwell Activity Centre!)





*Last tough climb of the day!*


----------



## longers (27 Aug 2009)

I'll be sending an entry off. Bit shocked that October is only five weeks away.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2009)

longers said:


> I'll be sending an entry off. Bit shocked that October is only five weeks away.


Ditto (twice). I saw quite a few brown leaves on the ground on my MTB ride this afternoon. Where did the time go?


----------



## PaulB (27 Aug 2009)

I've just got back from going up that very hill. 

Unfortunately, I am on the Helwith Bridge Duathlon that day so will not be able to do it but I would if I could and I'm a bit jealous of all those who are doing it. Wish it was the following week!


----------



## Noodley (27 Aug 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Ah yes - you did it with _MSeries_ as a 'permanent' on the Saturday and promptly abandoned the idea of riding Spring Into The Dales the next day, and buggered off back to Scotland!



Absolutely! 

Thanks for the pic of the last climb, brought back fond memories...


----------



## Scoosh (27 Aug 2009)

In the full sized image of that climb, I see a road continuing in an undulating upward direction over in the left distance.

Do you go that far ???


----------



## pubrunner (27 Aug 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I thought I'd start a thread about this year's Season of Mists audax event which will be taking place from Hebden Bridge 5 weeks on Sunday (October 4th). It is a very scenic (read mega-hilly!) 100 km tour of the local hills. _Highly Recommended!_
> 
> ...



I'm *very* tempted by this event; I've just come back from a few days in Yorkshire and I (& the Missus & Kids) thought it was bloody brilliant. Stunning scenery, friendly people - it was ace ! We wish that we could have stayed longer.

Problem is, I'd possibly be older than most others from this forum; certainly less fit and slightly overweight. Is there a 'cut-off' time for this event ?

I only have a very old steel framed bike, at which you'd be able to sneer  or laugh , but it got me round the 100m Cheshire Cat this year - my first and only event thus far. To be fair, the bike is not the limiting factor, but rather my state of fit/fatness. It would be great to meet some of you fellas, if only to wave you off as you vanish out of sight .


----------



## Noodley (27 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> Do you go that far ???



Yes, and the road looks as if it stops in mid air at the very top when riding up towards it.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2009)

pubrunner said:


> I'm *very* tempted by this event; I've just come back from a few days in Yorkshire and I (& the Missus & Kids) thought it was bloody brilliant. Stunning scenery, friendly people - it was ace ! We wish that we could have stayed longer.
> 
> Problem is, I'd possibly be older than most others from this forum; certainly less fit and slightly overweight. Is there a 'cut-off' time for this event ?


To officially complete the event, you 'only' need to average a minimum of 12 kph (7.5 mph), including any time for stops. Now that is pretty slow, but it is an extremely hilly route so it isn't quite as slow as it sounds, if you see what I mean. 

Actually, it is _exactly_ as slow as it sounds, but you'd have a good excuse for going that slowly !

As for age, fitness and fatness... I'm nearly 54, relatively slow currently and still about 33 pounds above my ideal cycling weight so you wouldn't be alone. There will be riders in their 60s and 70s and most of them fitter than me!

I'm not yet sure if _Alun_ is doing this one, but he is similar to me and we rode the sister event (Spring Into The Dales or SITD) together in the spring, taking just over 8 hours to do the 110 km. I imagine that we would be doing about the same again.



pubrunner said:


> I only have a very old steel framed bike, at which you'd be able to sneer  or laugh , but it got me round the 100m Cheshire Cat this year - my first and only event thus far. To be fair, the bike is not the limiting factor, but rather my state of fit/fatness. It would be great to meet some of you fellas, if only to wave you off as you vanish out of sight .


Nobody would laugh at your bike. You'd see everything from carbon fibre racers to rusty old steel touring bikes. Speaking of which, take a look at these forks...






*For forks' sake!*

We encountered the owner of that bike walking it to the next audax control point to abandon the ride. He'd done several really big descents on his bike before noticing that his front mudguard was rubbing against the wheel. When he investigated, it turned out that his forks were rusted through and about to snap off! 

Alun and I were among the last few riders back for SITD so if you reckon you can manage 12-and-a-bit kph on some big hills, come along! Even if Alun isn't riding, I'd be quite happy to accompany you. 





*Start of Spring Into The Dales*


----------



## aJohnson (2 Sep 2009)

Think I may be entering this as I cannot get transport to the Tour Of The Peninnes.


----------



## Garz (2 Sep 2009)

I hope for the next CC meetup people have ordered some of the new clobber off will which has a cut-off point in just over a week (resides in the cafe section). Thinking of hebden bridge brings shudders from nightmarish hills..


----------



## aJohnson (2 Sep 2009)

Garz said:


> I hope for the next CC meetup people have ordered some of the new clobber off will which has a cut-off point in just over a week (resides in the cafe section). Thinking of hebden bridge brings shudders from nightmarish hills..




Will you be doing Season Of Mists, Garz?


----------



## Garz (2 Sep 2009)

It coincides with my birthday weekend and will be the morning after a very heavy couple of nights out I believe. Terrible preparation for a bonkathon of hills I reckon.

On the positive note, I will be doing the Ride of the Roses event this saturday which is 100 miles!


----------



## aJohnson (2 Sep 2009)

Oooh nice. I hope you enjoy the 100miler.


----------



## Garz (2 Sep 2009)

Me too, im preying for no rain and zero headwind!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> In the full sized image of that climb, I see a road continuing in an undulating upward direction over in the left distance.
> 
> Do you go that far ???


Here's a view of it from the opposite hillside. I took it after a ride with PaulB & son over some of the other local hills on Sunday.






And this is what it looks like looking up the second half of the climb (as always, it's steeper than it looks in the photo!)


----------



## Garz (3 Sep 2009)

Man that countryside on a nice day is almost unbeatable, I usually only have the pleasure of seeing it by work van! (reminds me of the postman pat era).


----------



## aJohnson (3 Sep 2009)

Very very nice pics, looks like beautiful countryside.


----------



## longers (3 Sep 2009)

Nice to see it flattens out in the middle.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2009)

longers said:


> Nice to see it flattens out in the middle.


Not that _you_ need to worry since you climb like a very climby thing! 

Yes, it makes it a tough little hill rather than a complete legbreaker. The first section is about 25% but then it eases off and actually drops back down a bit but then kicks back up to 18-20%.


----------



## Noodley (3 Sep 2009)

The biggest pain in the arse is that you come down a very steep windy road to get to it and can see it from the top of the descent so you know you have to go all the way up again. And because it's so steep and windy you cannae get any momentum going! Especially if there are vehicles coming in the opposite direction....

The second biggest pain in the arse is that the descent back into Hebden is so steep and windy and cobbled that you're on the brakes most of the way down! 

I really 'enjoyed' it, but would have enjoyed it more had I been fit and at my 2008 hill climbing ability. MSeries was very good company.

Strangely the bit I enjoyed most was going through the built up city bits....all very 'new' to me as a country lad more used to rural roads  Seriously I really liked cycling through the suburbs of Burnley....


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> The biggest pain in the arse is that you come down a very steep windy road to get to it and can see it from the top of the descent so you know you have to go all the way up again. And because it's so steep and windy you cannae get any momentum going! Especially if there are vehicles coming in the opposite direction....


Very true!



Noodley said:


> The second biggest pain in the arse is that the descent back into Hebden is so steep and windy and cobbled that you're on the brakes most of the way down!


True - _if you go down that way_! What you should do is to bear left at Slack Bottom (stop laughing folks, it is really called that!) and enjoy a really fast twisty descent through Lee Wood before eventually rejoining the road from Heptonstall further down. That's much more fun. 



Noodley said:


> I really 'enjoyed' it, but would have enjoyed it more had I been fit and at my 2008 hill climbing ability. MSeries was very good company.


I must say that I'm much less fit and heavier than I was when I did it in 2007/8 so I'm feeling nervous about doing it again.



Noodley said:


> Strangely the bit I enjoyed most was going through the built up city bits....all very 'new' to me as a country lad more used to rural roads  Seriously I really liked cycling through the suburbs of Burnley....


Oh! 

I had 2 near misses there. A dozy woman overtook me, pulled in and slammed her brakes on. She whipped out her lipstick and started applying it without a care in the world while I desperately swerved right to avoid hitting the back of her. Only the lightning-fast reactions of a van driver bearing down on me saved me from being squashed. He'd seen what happened, looked at her, looked back at me and tapped the side of his head. I nodded in agreement. She was completely oblivious to what she'd done. Cloud cuckoo land... 

I regained my composure and accelerated back up to about 20 mph only to have a dozy man walk straight out from behind a parked van into my path. He froze and I just managed to swerve round him. I wasn't even riding close to the parked vehicles, he just came out really quickly as if he'd never heard of traffic. Also cloud cuckoo land...


----------



## Plax (3 Sep 2009)

That looks like a nice ride. Funnily enough I've just joined Audax UK. I'd have to stay over there though - is it popular i.e am I likely to be too late to book a B&B?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2009)

Plax said:


> That looks like a nice ride. Funnily enough I've just joined Audax UK. I'd have to stay over there though - is it popular i.e am I likely to be too late to book a B&B?


I think there were about 80 riders last year. I'm sure that you could find accommodation. Here's a few suggestions:

Angeldale B&B. I have mates who stop there when they come up for mountain biking weekends.

The White Lion - a 350 year old pub.

(Both in Hebden Bridge centre, less than 5 minutes from event HQ).

Mankinholes Youth Hostel. About 3 miles from Hebden Bridge.


----------



## Noodley (3 Sep 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Oh!
> 
> I had 2 near misses there.



That's okay I had more near misses than that! But I still enjoyed it...

The best one was the bloke in the white van who shouted at me when I moved out to pass some parked cars...I don't think he expected my response!  Not sure if he understood the Scottish accent but I reckon he got the message...no, actually I think he did understand


----------



## aJohnson (4 Sep 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Not that _you_ need to worry since you climb like a very climby thing!
> 
> Yes, it makes it a tough little hill rather than a complete legbreaker. The first section is about 25% but then it eases off and actually drops back down a bit but then kicks back up to 18-20%.



Are you sure it goes up to 25%?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Are you sure it goes up to 25%?


I'm not _sure_ because I've never measured it but it has most people straight out of the saddle and grunting. I have a 30/28 bottom gear and I usually have to stand to get up it whereas I can usually get up 18-20% sitting down.

The good thing is that the first really steep section doesn't go on for that long so you do get respite. As I said above, if it went straight into the second section it would be a bit of a legbreaker.

Okay, I've had a good look at the climb on the 1:25,000 OS map and these are the statistics:

The first steep section _averages_ 22% for 140m. It's not a consistent gradient so I'm sure that it maxes out at over 25%.

The second steep section _averages_ 16% for 360m. Again - it's not a consistent gradient and I'm sure that it maxes out at about 20%.

The entire climb from the dip that Noodley mentioned, up over the cattlegrid, tight left, up the steep bit, levelling off, short descent, up the second steep bit, levelling off, short descent, final short steep section _averages_ 9.2% for 1.3 km. (121m of ascent).

It's not Hardknott or Wrynose, but if you climb it into a headwind when you are tired you'd have to be a pretty good climber not to suffer!


----------



## aJohnson (4 Sep 2009)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not _sure_ because I've never measured it but it has most people straight out of the saddle and grunting. I have a 30/28 bottom gear and I usually have to stand to get up it whereas I can usually get up 18-20% sitting down.
> 
> The good thing is that the first really steep section doesn't go on for that long so you do get respite. As I said above, if it went straight into the second section it would be a bit of a legbreaker.
> 
> ...



Ok thanks. Looks like I'll have to train *ALOT*. I'll keep hitting at the 1/4 near me I guess.


----------



## pubrunner (4 Sep 2009)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not _sure_ because I've never measured it but it has most people straight out of the saddle and grunting. I have a *30/28 bottom gear* and I usually have to stand to get up it whereas I can usually get up 18-20% sitting down.
> 
> The good thing is that the first really steep section doesn't go on for that long so you do get respite. As I said above, if it went straight into the second section it would be a bit of a legbreaker.
> 
> ...



30/28 is lower than I have on my bike, presumably, you have a triple on the front ?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2009)

As part of my ongoing _help-support-your-local-audax-events™_ programme (), here's a description of the SoM route:


Straight up the steepish climb to Heptonstall from a cold start (a.k.a. _warm up on the A646 first or risk revisiting your breakfast_! ).
Ease off after the cobbles and meander round through Slack.
Short climb to Colden, followed by a descent to Jack Bridge.
Short steepish hairpinny climb to Blackshaw Head.
Long draggy climb up to the Long Causeway.
Great fast descent - downhill most of the way to Burnley (~12 km!)
Noodley enjoys Burnley; the rest of us tolerate it! 
3 km of moderate climbing over the M65 to Fence.
Turn left and enjoy a scenic trip along the hilltop with views of Pendle Hill to your right.
From Padiham Heights, don't look right. If you do, you'll see the Nick o' Pendle towering over Sabden, You don't wanna go up there - it's steep!
From Padiham Heights, turn right and do the fast descent to Sabden! You see the Nick o' Pendle towering over Sabden? Get yerself up there!
Very fast descent - enjoy it, but watch out for sheep and traffic!
Cross the busy A59 (caution!) and ride through Clitheroe to Waddington.
Country Kitchen Cafe control. In case you managed to keep your breakfast down on the climb to Heptonstall earlier, this gives you a second opportunity to hurl! Eat a hearty fry-up at the cafe, come out with a full stomach and launch straight into the fairly demanding climb of Waddington Fell (300m ascent in 4.5 km).
Take care on the descent. No, seriously - *take care on the descent*! There are always sheep wandering about on the road. Don't do what one dickhead did and overtake me going at 50 mph plus and fly down between two sheep on the road. They are very unpredictable and stupid creatures and you never know what they will do next - dickheads that is! The sheep are almost as bad...
Also, also also - there is a deceptively tight near 90 degree RH bend on the descent and it always catches people out. Don't be its next victim!
Newton. _"That's the worst of the climbing done with"_ announced occasional CC member _Warburton_ to me a couple of years back - ho ho! Not only am I familiar with the area, but I'd carefully scrutinised the route profile before setting off. Relax ye not!
As if to prove my point, we were taken straight into a 100m climb on the scenic detour through Laythams on the way round to Slaidburn.
An undulating road eventually climbs about 130m to Beacon Hill.
Fast 3km descent to Grindleton.
Cross the Ribble into Chatburn, enjoying scenic views of the huge cement works to your right. If you are bored, ponder how they ever got planning permission for it.
Getting tired of the flat stuff? I thought not. Still, let the climbing begin (again)! Up through Downham to the flanks of Pendle Hill (to your right). Superb scenic views as far as the eye can see, unless there is a heavy mist in which case there are scenic views as far as the eye _can't_ see!
There's a very _'entertaining'_ descent through Rough Lee to Barrowford. What can I say? If you like steep, singletrack lanes, with gravel traps, tight bends, potholes, ramblers with dogs wandering about, oncoming 4x4s and rivers running down them - look no further! _*Take it easy folks!*_ I descended it last weekend and even knowing that, I had to go straight up a farm track because I wasn't going to make the bend...
Quickly work your way round the big roundabouts (or use the subways) and enter Nelson.
Okay, I've listed all the good things I know about Nelson. Oh, here's one more - it doesn't take long to pass through and begin yet another climb on the way up to Coldwell Activity Centre! The climb steepens as you go up into the smarter parts of town. Don't miss your right turn halfway up.
The last part of the climb is going to hurt. Unless you are a scrawny mountain goat, you will be feeling the relentless bombardment of hills you've endured so far. Never mind - cafe stop soon!
Coldwell Activity Centre control. If you are faster than the 12 kph minimum speed requirement, you will get to the centre before 16:00 and will get served. It shuts at 16:30 so you really don't want to be late. 
From Coldwell there is just one little climb before you see the evil climb out of Thursden unfold below you, as described at great length (and pictured) above. Take care on the steep singletrack descent, have your lowest gears ready, and... go!
 Take care crossing the cattlegrid, especially if it is wet. It is on the climb so hit it with enough speed to carry you over it. Hit it square on. Watch out for oncoming traffic on the climb and pace yourself. Read my description of it and you'll know what to expect.
Enjoy the easy ride back from Widdop Reservoir, with just one draggy climb up from Blake Dean to bother your tired legs.
When you get back to Slack, you have the choice of going back through Heptonstall which Noodley has described above. If you are a confident/capable descender, why not enjoy the descent through Lee Wood instead? Bear left at Slack. Take care on the steep approach to the tight off-camber RH bend leading into the woods. It's a very fast run down so keep your wits about you for oncoming traffic, or for cars trying to get past you (most won't even try because you'll easily hit 65 kph).
 As you rejoin the road down from Heptonstall, look up to your right to make sure that somebody isn't hurtling down the hill towards you.
Watch it on the descent past the houses to the traffic lights. Parked vehicles on both sides, oncoming traffic and a rough road surface in places. NB The lights have a short cycle so don't try and race down to them if they are green for you. They usually change before you get to them. Also - it is incredible how many people sail through those lights on red on the A646. Don't rely on people doing what they should do - watch out. Don't bother trying to do a u-turn at the lights unless they are on red and you dismount to walk round them. The turning circle is only 150m or so down the road so you might as well be safe and use it.
Lock your bike up securely at Salem Mill and see if your legs actually still function well enough to get you to the top floor to hand your card in!
Attack the feast laid on for you as you enjoy a chat with any survivors other finishers.

See you there!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2009)

pubrunner said:


> 30/28 is lower than I have on my bike, presumably, you have a triple on the front ?


Yep - on the bike I use for this kind of ride (my Basso), I have 52/39/30 chainrings and a 9-speed 14-28 cassette. I don't miss the top couple of gears and I do use the bigger sprockets so it was a good compromise. One day when I'm fit enough again, I'll probably put my 13-26 cassette back on. I can't see the point in using a 12-23 any more because I don't race and there are loads of steep hills round here where lower gears are nice to have in reserve.


----------



## aJohnson (4 Sep 2009)

Hopefully I'll have the legs for it by then, will have alot of training to do to tackle all the climbs.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2009)

I sent my entry form in yesterday. Don't forget to get yours done. 

If you are going to be riding slowly and fancy some company, why not join me and my fellow _Lanternes Rouge_?


----------



## Garz (10 Sep 2009)

No polka dots then?


----------



## Plax (13 Sep 2009)

Maybe next year, I'm doing the Mills Hills Audax the week before as it's fairly local, and think I've left it a bit late to sort out with B&Bs and stuff. I look forward to reading the ride reports!


----------



## diyduffer (25 Sep 2009)

*Any one doing the shortie 50K Mellow F??*

I'll be in the dog house if I am out all day so lack of fitness & confidence makes me err on the safe side.
I have done 20 miles comfortably on my new bike and am not ready for the full 100km. who is doing the 50 Km event 'Mellow fruitfulkness'.
Any one doing the shortie???
Heppy hill & Thursden look like big challenges.

May that age and waist size never met.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2009)

diyduffer said:


> I'll be in the dog house if I am out all day so lack of fitness & confidence makes me err on the safe side.
> I have done 20 miles comfortably on my new bike and am not ready for the full 100km. who is doing the 50 Km event 'Mellow fruitfulkness'.
> Any one doing the shortie???
> Heppy hill & Thursden look like big challenges.
> ...


The first climb to Heptonstall is steep enough to be challenging, but what I find really tough is doing it from a cold start so I usually ride up and down the A646 for about 15-20 minutes before the start to warm-up.

Speaking of warming up - it is usual pretty damn nippy in the valley at that time in the morning in early October so wear some extra layers (unless you don't suffer from the cold). Mind you - you'll be starting an hour after the rest of us, so things might have warmed up a bit by then.

The climb at Thursden _is_ hard, especially if there is traffic forcing you to do it without any weaving about to ease the gradient. The reward is a really nice run back from the top past Widdop, with only a few easy draggy climbs to get up.


----------



## diyduffer (25 Sep 2009)

*thank for the warning Colin J*

Thanks for the warning!!! better bring a packet of cheits- to keep me going and a drilled out mars bar to save weight!!

When I was fit I(in my youth) cycle from Bradford over thornton, Mixenden, through Wainstalls to Luddenden, Hebden bridge up to Heptonstall, Climbed down the quarry steps with my bike ( and all the climbing gear) then was supprisedw hen I was pumped after only three quanter of the way up a hard rooute ( read 50 ot up.) I bricked my self as i was on the sharp end of the rope. i was totally o supprised I was pumped & knackered .JUst made it to the top, almost bricked myself . I thought my leggs would be a bit tired but may arems would be ok , I reason (foolishly) If don't use my arms climb up Heppy butress then they yould still be strong. -How wrong. The follies of youth. When you're drained -you're are drained.
I digress, but a good tale any way-I expect a challenge then!!
Just heard My mate, is thinking of entering on his sit up and bg roadster with Hub brakes & hub gears. Just to show me up???? 
If he beats me he a is genuine barsteward!!
-----------------------------------------

My thy waist size never overtake thy age.


----------



## trio25 (26 Sep 2009)

Have a great time, I would be there but I am down south racing!


----------



## RedBike (26 Sep 2009)

I'm tempted to do the Mellow Fruitfulness ride. 

Its a 70mile ride there and back for me so this 50km ride will actually be 170miles for me!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2009)

RedBike said:


> I'm tempted to do the Mellow Fruitfulness ride.
> 
> Its a 70mile ride there and back for me so this 50km ride will actually be 170miles for me!


I think you redefine the phrase *a keen cyclist* Jon...


----------



## Sysagent (28 Sep 2009)

Mmm I might be tempted by this...

I just did the 112Km Pilgrim's Way Audax yesterday, not half as much ascent as the SoM route but a wee bit longer and I managed it ok, Alun keep's pestering me to do it (I work at the sameplace).

I will give it some thought.


----------



## aJohnson (28 Sep 2009)

Colin can ye enter on the day?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Colin can ye enter on the day?


Best thing would be to call the organiser Chris Crossland on 01422 832 853 beforehand so he has an idea of how many people to cater for. If too many people just turned up unannounced, then the food at the finish might run out which would be annoying for those who had signed up in advance. I'm thinking especially of me here, since I'm usually one of the slowest riders and therefore last back!


----------



## aJohnson (28 Sep 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Best thing would be to call the organiser Chris Crossland on 01422 832 853 beforehand so he has an idea of how many people to cater for. If too many people just turned up unannounced, then the food at the finish might run out which would be annoying for those who had signed up in advance. I'm thinking especially of me here, since I'm usually one of the slowest riders and therefore last back!



Ah ok, as I don't know if I'll be able to get there (transport wise). My parents are busy and my brother wont be able to take me. I was thinking of public transport 8|


----------



## amrushton (28 Sep 2009)

Ride there! It's only Hebden Bridge. Or get the train back from Hebden>Rochdale


----------



## aJohnson (28 Sep 2009)

amrushton said:


> Ride there! It's only Hebden Bridge. Or get the train back from Hebden>Rochdale



Another 20miles ontop of the hills at Hebden would kill me 8|


----------



## Sysagent (28 Sep 2009)

Yeh it's not the distance that's troubling me it's the look of that elevation profile that is scaring the jebus out of me...


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Ah ok, as I don't know if I'll be able to get there (transport wise). My parents are busy and my brother wont be able to take me. I was thinking of public transport 8|





amrushton said:


> Ride there! It's only Hebden Bridge. Or get the train back from Hebden>Rochdale





aJohnson said:


> Another 20miles ontop of the hills at Hebden would kill me 8|


Unfortunately, we live in the transport dark ages here! The earliest train from Manchester into Hebden Bridge on Sundays gets in at 09:52 which is way too late for SoM so you would have to ride here. As _amrushton_ suggested, you could always go back by train.

What you could do is ride over and do the shorter sister event Mellow Fruitfulness which starts at 10:00. To be honest aJ - SoM is a very hard introduction to the local hills so you might be better going for this option.


----------



## aJohnson (28 Sep 2009)

Yeah might be a bit easier for me. I can get a lift back easily, it's just getting there.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2009)

I've just checked the forecast (on three different websites). It looks like Saturday is going to be pretty grim but the worst of it should have (literally) blown over by Sunday morning. It looks like we should have sunny intervals with light showers, and it should be cool and breezy.

So, who is going to be turning up for SoM on Sunday?


----------



## longers (2 Oct 2009)

ColinJ said:


> So, who is going to be turning up for SoM on Sunday?


Yep, see you there.


----------



## andy_wrx (2 Oct 2009)

Me too

Actually looked at the route a couple of days ago - over Nick o'Pendle, Waddington Fell, etc.
Hmmm - hadn't realised it was going to be quite such fun ( or  as you prefer !)
But certainly it might not be fun if it's wet and windy, as Saturday's forecast is...

One thing puzzles me - at the start, go round the turning circle thing and then up to Heptonstall : lots of contour lines...
- what stops you going straight on instead of forking left up through Heptonstall village centre, as the road meets again at Slack bottom and looks like it would add all of 1/4-1/2 mile to the distance with rather less of a nasty climb first thing on cold legs ?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2009)

andy_wrx said:


> One thing puzzles me - at the start, go round the turning circle thing and then up to Heptonstall : lots of contour lines...
> - what stops you going straight on instead of forking left up through Heptonstall village centre, as the road meets again at Slack bottom and looks like it would add all of 1/4-1/2 mile to the distance with rather less of a nasty climb first thing on cold legs ?


One year they had somebody standing at the junction 'encouraging' people to go straight up to Heptonstall, but there's nothing to stop you going the other way if you want to. I think that the official route returns via Heptonstall, but I always descend through the woods

On the way out there is a control at Colden to stop you taking the shortcut via Mytholm Steeps even though anybody doing that is clearly barking mad!


----------



## andy_wrx (2 Oct 2009)

ColinJ said:


> On the way out there is a control at Colden to stop you taking the shortcut via Mytholm Steeps even though anybody doing that is clearly barking mad!



Plus the info control just before Slaidburn to stop you short-cutting on the B-road...

I guess it's 'cheating' if you don't take the right route (as well as messing-up the distances and making the routecard impossible to follow), but what's AudaxUK's official view of things
- d'you have to take exactly the right route ?
- or just appear at the controls in the right order (and if there are short-cuts possible, it's up to the organiser to add controls you can only get to by following the right route) ?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2009)

andy_wrx said:


> I guess it's 'cheating' if you don't take the right route (as well as messing-up the distances and making the routecard impossible to follow), but what's AudaxUK's official view of things
> - d'you have to take exactly the right route ?
> - or just appear at the controls in the right order (and if there are short-cuts possible, it's up to the organiser to add controls you can only get to by following the right route) ?


I think that the official line is that courses have to be designed so that the shortest route is that between controls. If you want to meander off and do extra that is up to you.

If altitude points are at stake, then going the long way to miss out a tough hill would have to be prevented by an extra control at the top of the hill.

I'm not sure how the altitude points calculation would vary between the two ways up to Slack Bottom. The old system used a complicated formula to calculate the points which factored in steepness, but I think that there is now an option based purely on altitude gain.

Routes should be designed to require a small number of controls. I remember reading that if a proposed route needs lots of controls then it should be changed.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2009)

By the way - apologies to any movie buffs who found their way here searching for information on the film Season of Mists (2009)!


----------



## Sysagent (2 Oct 2009)

Colin is Alun back for this on Sunday and if he is... Is he doing it?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2009)

Sysagent said:


> Colin is Alun back for this on Sunday and if he is... Is he doing it?


Good question! I was assuming that he would be but I haven't heard from him. I just checked and he hasn't been on CycleChat since September 25th.

I'll PM him so if he does log in, he'll know that we're after him!


----------



## Sysagent (2 Oct 2009)

Hi Colin,

Just texted him and he is back too late to do it from his hols...


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2009)

Sysagent said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> Just texted him and he is back too late to do it from his hols...


Oh well, if you or anybody else wants to join me in _tourist class_ watch out for me (tallish bloke)...







on the blue steel-framed Basso...


----------



## Garz (2 Oct 2009)

Who would want to ride with such an elitist rider, that is if you can keep up with him?


----------



## longers (4 Oct 2009)

After yesterdays weather we were certainly lucky today. A couple of showers but the wind had died down and the sun shone for quite a bit of the day.

A nice ride over on quiet roads, quick brew and a couple of hellos and then back out to keep the legs warm as Colin very wisely suggested!

Met said gentleman just before the start and admired his new Crud Mudguards - how did they perform Colin? Sorry didn't get much chance to chat but will keep an eye out for one of your scenic social rides in the coming months.

First hill went up, and it's all a bit of a blur after that  The route was brilliant I thought, especially on a good day like this. Plenty of new hills for me, had a good chat with a couple of folk I know on the way round and plenty of strangers. AndyWRX caught me up before Waddington and we did a few miles together which was pleasant.

I can remember the last hill though. What a beauty! The valley on the other side was new to me and was simply stunning. Had a nice chat with a chap on his MTB with knobblies on towing his daughter on a tagalong. He was the same speed as me by this point but she must have been pushing him rather than being towed 

I got good advice not to turn off for the cobbles and had a good run down to the finish and a superb spread of food! A big thankyou to all involved in putting this ride on and the excellent catering.

er that's it I think. Good day out.


----------



## aJohnson (4 Oct 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it longers, the hills look hard at Hebden bridge. I went up around there today and did Long Causeway and Craggs Vale.


----------



## Garz (4 Oct 2009)

Looks like old colin is still recovering.. that or his mudguards blew off and hes still searching for them!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2009)

Garz said:


> Looks like old colin is still recovering.. that or his mudguards blew off and hes still searching for them!


_Cheeky!_

I said hello to longers and a few other people I know at the start but was all set to do the ride alone since they are all fitter and faster than me and I rarely find other people who are happy to go at my (slowish) pace. However, I'd just turned up the first climb to Heptonstall when a rider named Jim came up alongside me and said that he remembered me from last year's event. I'd saved his ride at the top of the Nick o' Pendle when I saw him walk to the top with his broken chain wrapped round a twig. I whipped out my chain tool and fixed it for him, and we did the rest of that ride together. Jim had been impressed with my GPS-assisted navigation and asked if I'd like some company for today's ride; naturally I said yes!

We weren't out to break any speed records and took fairly long stops at Waddington and Coldwell. I also stopped several times to take photographs. We still managed to get round in just over 7 hours which I was fairly pleased with given my current lack of fitness and the severity of the route. Even better - I managed to not get the usual cramp in my left foot, only developed a very minor saddle sore and a slight backache. I'm not even that tired this evening so I must be slowly getting fitter. If I keep riding through the autumn and winter, who knows, I might even be able to keep up with longers, trio25, PaulB, Svendo, goodspeed et al on next year's Spring into the Dales? 

I thought I'd misjudged the weather when a heavy shower blew over us early on, but that was it for the rain. Much of the rest of the ride was done under blue skies. 

At the finish, Jim and I had just gone upstairs at event HQ when the heavens opened up. By the time we came back out after attacking the remaining food and drink supplies, the rain had stopped again - jammy, eh! 

The Crud Roadracer guards worked very well. They are really light (only 180 g) so I couldn't tell they were there when riding. The roads were still wet for the first couple of hours but the guards kept the spray off me. I did hear some rubbing sounds which I assumed were the little pile brushes used to keep the plastic guards away from the rims. Turns out that I'd not adjusted the Roadracers properly. They were too close to the tyres so any debris stuck to the tyres was rubbing against the undersides of the guards. I think they'll be okay for the next wet ride now I've readjusted them. If you are thinking of buying some - make sure that you have at least (say) 5 mm clearance front and back - the guards are slimline, but not infinitely so!


----------



## trio25 (4 Oct 2009)

I have a set of those guards on order as I only have ruby working at the moment! Heard good things about it!

Sounds like a fab ride folks!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2009)

trio25 said:


> Sounds like a fab ride folks!


Well, I suppose it was okay if you like _this_ kind of thing...


----------



## Garz (4 Oct 2009)

I went to the lake district today for a shorter 45 mile jaunt (cycled an additional 20 miles to grab a lift though), great scenery too!


----------



## aJohnson (4 Oct 2009)

I saw a few riders when going up the Long Causeway, I think they might have been doing the Event.


----------



## andy_wrx (5 Oct 2009)

Saw you and Longers at the start Colin, but was busy unlocking my bike and then suddenly everyone had started and I was last-but-one off.
Since you were telling everyone just how slow you were going to be, I thought I'd catch you and have a chat then.
But I didn't see you...
(although it may just have been me not being very observant – nor did I see that Knowl Top for the info control, to see what colour the door was. I asked someone later, he said ‘I can’t tell you that – you had to find that yourself, I can’t tell you what colour the red door was...’)

I saw Longers at Waddington and we climbed Waddington Fell together, which certainly made it more pleasant then grovelling up alone.
I was impressed that he was on his Hewitt Tourer, all racks and dynamos, looking like it weighed a ton, but he still wasn't using the smallest cog...

I'd stopped on Long Causeway and put my waterproof on, as I thought the rain was setting-in rather than just a shower, and kept it on down to Burnley because that wind was keen and cold.
Some bloke caught me and asked if I knew where I was going, I said no and the route sheet looked a bit complicated in the backstreets around Burnley. 
He just looked blank, and I could see he didn't have anything holding his sheet on the bars, so I asked if he'd got the routesheet which Chris had posted to him. 
Again he looked blank, then said he'd only entered on the morning but yes, he'd got 'the card for the stickers'. 
I tried three or four times to explain about the routesheet but wasn't getting very far, particularly when he said he thought there’d be direction arrows at the junctions anyway.... 
I wasn’t getting through so eventually I gave up. He said he knew the area well so wouldn't get lost. 

Another guy caught us, who'd done it before, so I followed him through the backstreets of Burnley, checking-off against the routesheet but faster following him than navigating street names myself.
Out the other side, when we started going uphill, I stopped to take my waterproof off and no-routesheet-bloke rode off up the hill after the third guy.
Waterproof off, I set off again and there was the turn further up, up the narrow lane with the horsesh*t. 
No-routesheet-bloke was further up the main road, past the turning, and looking blankly about, so I waved at him and he came back, saying surely it wasn't this way because 'they'd never send us up a bad road like this' (other than the horseh*t, of course it was a fine tarmac lane, not some gravel farm track like I've been up on some audaxes...)

Over the top and down the other side, a nice fast swoop, I look back and no sign of him.
I waited for a couple of minutes, trying to decide what to do - clearly he had no real idea about what an audax was, let alone no routesheet (unless of course Chris had given him one - surely he would ? - but the bloke had just shoved it in his pocket or something ?). 
I didn't know the guy, he seemed more than a bit dim and I didn’t relish the idea of riding round with him all day, but on the other hand felt I ought not to abandon him...
But he did say he knew the area well and wouldn't get lost...

I waited quite a while, but still he didn’t come by, no-one came by.
Maybe I’d shot off, full of downhill enthusiasm, but surely he’d have caught-up by now ?
I looked back up the road, no sign of him.
I decided I wasn’t going to go back and look for him, he said he wouldn’t get lost, or perhaps he could tag onto someone slower coming along, but either way, not my responsibility, he was plenty old enough to look after himself. 

So off I went. 
I still feel a bit guilty and unfriendly though...

Other than that I enjoyed the ride. 
I actually found it easier than Sprint into the Dales last year, and considering it’s got a fair bit more climbing, that means I’m fitter.

I stopped at Cauldwell and there was a very nice Polish-or-something waitress...

And then that climb shortly afterwards, which I’d had to get off and walk when I did it three years ago, was a nice simple climb.
I ran out of gears (50 x 12) going down towards Widdop, although swooped slightly too fast around a bend and washed-out a bit wide to avoid some ruts only to find a monster pothole which required a rapid change of line !

I did go down the cobbles in Heptonstall (even riding a Roubaix, it wasn’t a pleasant experience, but at least the noise made the pedestrians shift out of the way) and then nearly went into the back of a car who stopped on the downhill to the lights.

Good day out.
Excellent spread at the end again, although the ladies making the sandwiches were only just keeping-up with the ravenous hordes !


----------



## livestrong10_02 (5 Oct 2009)

this was my 57th and final audax of the year. enjoyed it despite 3 broken spokes in my rear wheel, the first just before nick o pendle, so i had to nurse my wheel the rest of the way. managed to get around in 4.50 hrs slightly faster than 2 mist perms ive ridden this year so not too bad a way to end my season 

ps, dont u just love it when someone steams past you early in the ride only to catch and leave them behind later on when their totally wrecked


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2009)

livestrong10_02 said:


> this was my 57th and final audax of the year. enjoyed it despite 3 broken spokes in my rear wheel, the first just before nick o pendle, so i had to nurse my wheel the rest of the way. managed to get around in 4.50 hrs slightly faster than 2 mist perms ive ridden this year so not too bad a way to end my season


Is that 4 hrs 50 mins or 4 hours 30 mins? Either way, it's a good time! I think that I could have done it in about 6 hrs 10 minutes with minimal control stops and not stopping to take photos but I'd have to lose a lot of weight and work really hard to get it down to 5 hours or less.



livestrong10_02 said:


> ps, dont u just love it when someone steams past you early in the ride only to catch and leave them behind later on when their totally wrecked


In my dreams, yes! 

*PS* One thing I forgot to mention about the Roadracer guards... It's not a criticism of them, but I did notice some 'toe-clip overlap' when zig-zagging up that steep climb at Thursden on the way over to Widdop. My Basso isn't designed for mudguards so I'm delighted to be able to fit some. I'll just have to be careful on slow turns.


----------



## Alun (5 Oct 2009)

Sounds like a good ride, I'm sorry I missed it but was knackered after a weeks holiday.


----------



## livestrong10_02 (5 Oct 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Is that 4 hrs 50 mins or 4 hours 30 mins? Either way, it's a good time! I think that I could have done it in about 6 hrs 10 minutes with minimal control stops and not stopping to take photos but I'd have to lose a lot of weight and work really hard to get it down to 5 hours or less.
> 
> 
> In my dreams, yes!
> ...




soz. thats 4 hrs 50 mins (15 mins faster than both my perm rides this year. i was 10 mins behind the fast guys at Colden, but my back wheel all but gave out on the cattle grid at the foot of Widdop so had to back off even more so probably 15/20 minutes behind the first riders back


----------



## Warburton (5 Oct 2009)

I was on a tight schedule and had to be back home for 4:00pm which meant going round non stop to give me enough time to enjoy the refreshments at HQ before setting off for a further 35km. I managed to stay with the front group most of the way but lost touch after about 80km. They were just leaving as I reached Coldwell but I needed a rest and an energy boost. 

Whilst climbing Waddington Fell I got passed by what seemed like a thousand motorbikes - very impressive sight if slightly noisy!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2009)

Warburton said:


> Whilst climbing Waddington Fell I got passed by what seemed like a thousand motorbikes - very impressive sight if slightly noisy!


Pongy too - we were passed by them on the climb up round Pendle Hill from Downham. I stopped to let the bikers go by and that's where I took the photograph on the previous thread page.


----------



## Garz (5 Oct 2009)

awwww cmon colin, you took no photos there you just bonked admit it!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2009)

Garz said:


> awwww cmon colin, you took no photos there you just bonked admit it!


I think I got everything right yesterday (except losing another two stone in time for the ride ) - I got round in one piece, no particular aches or pains, not too tired and having enjoyed the ride! I'd made sure to eat and drink enough and paced myself. This ride last weekend was about 10% shorter and had about 10% less climbing but it exhausted me because I only ate and drank about half the amount I needed to.

*PS* The Lake District looked rather lovely in that picture of yours!


----------



## Garz (5 Oct 2009)

Glad you enjoyed the ride, im hoping next year to achieve more events especially with the company of more CC people!

I will push for a run over to hebdon soon, and grab danny my cycle buddy and maybe aJohnson if he's not busy with his cycle computer!


----------



## longers (6 Oct 2009)

andy_wrx said:


> I was impressed that he was on his Hewitt Tourer, all racks and dynamos, looking like it weighed a ton, but he still wasn't using the smallest cog...




I was quite tired yesterday, so while I didn't notice it on the ride I must have been putting a bit of effort in to shift all that gear up hill


----------



## aJohnson (6 Oct 2009)

Garz said:


> Glad you enjoyed the ride, im hoping next year to achieve more events especially with the company of more CC people!
> 
> I will push for a run over to hebdon soon, and grab danny my cycle buddy and maybe aJohnson if he's not busy with his cycle computer!



Sure thing, went Hebden bridge on sunday to do Cragg Vale.


----------

